# Troll v2 25 or limitless 24 or Recoil clone by lemaga



## Conno2112 (10/11/16)

Hi guys 

Okay so i am tired of my current set up i have a limitless plus and i am looking at getting a rda in its place but dont know which one between the troll v2 25 or the limitless 24 or the Recoil clone by lemaga could you guys give me some advice.


----------



## KZOR (10/11/16)

Cannot really help you since I only have Sapors and Goons but a few of my customers have recoils and they say it is great.


----------



## Vura (11/11/16)

Conno2112 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Okay so i am tired of my current set up i have a limitless plus and i am looking at getting a rda in its place but dont know which one between the troll v2 25 or the limitless 24 or the Recoil clone by lemaga could you guys give me some advice.



I can personally recommend the "Recoil clone by lemaga" purchased from VapeKing 

Check here @Conno2112 : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/recoil-clone-by-lemaga.t30109/


----------



## Friep (11/11/16)

I have the Troll v2 25 mm love this rda.
Awesome flavor Awesome clouds big build deck easy to build on airflow is epic. 
Easy to over drip on it but you get used to how much juice you need.
Easy to drip trough the wide bore drip tip when driving.


----------



## KZOR (12/11/16)

I think you should hold out like me and wait for the Apocalypse 24mm RDA .


----------

